# Motorhome Leaning to the Passenger Side



## chief4-1 (Oct 24, 2008)

2008 Fleetwood Bounder Diesel appears to be leaning slightly to the passenger side on level surface. I have very little stored in the comparments on that side. Is this a common situation with Bounders ?


----------



## C Nash (Oct 24, 2008)

Re: Motorhome Leaning to the Passenger Side

Welcome to the forum chief.  2008 should still be under warranty and no it should not lean.  Sounds like you may have a suppension problem.  Weigh the unit if possible side to side and if it's loaded correct I would go back to the dealer.  The diesel should not be leaning even if there is a little more weight on one side IMO.  Keep us posted


----------



## elkhartjim (Oct 24, 2008)

Re: Motorhome Leaning to the Passenger Side

Welcome to the forum chief.  I've got an 08 Bounder 38s diesel and no it should not lean.  Is it just one corner or the complete side?  Sounds like maybe an airbag problem.  Make sure you've got the air bag switch on the dash set to auto.  Let us know as Chelse said.


----------



## chief4-1 (Oct 24, 2008)

Re: Motorhome Leaning to the Passenger Side

C Nash and Elkhart Jim - Thanks for the response. I just got a Freightliner recall. I have them check it while I'm there.


----------



## elkhartjim (Oct 24, 2008)

Re: Motorhome Leaning to the Passenger Side

What was the recall?  I'm on a freightliner chassis myself.  Thanks


----------



## chief4-1 (Oct 24, 2008)

Re: Motorhome Leaning to the Passenger Side

Jim:
The recall is "FL530AB. Subject is: SAF Holland ADL Suspension Transverse Beam Welds. It affect some Chasis manufactured between July 2, 2007 and October 30, 2007 with SAF Holland ADL Suspensions.


----------



## chaz58 (Oct 24, 2008)

RE: Motorhome Leaning to the Passenger Side

I have a 08 Discovery that was leaning on the passenger side. I had my coach checked by a freightliner dealer,I was charged $528.00 for a airbag adjustment that freightliner and fleetwood refused to pay because it was considered a adjustment. Good Luck!


----------



## Skeeter1956 (Nov 8, 2008)

Re: Motorhome Leaning to the Passenger Side

hey guys there is a swithch located at the end of the rod on each air bag look at the top the is a 7/16 nut move the lever up to raise that side or down to lower is easy as pie just crawl under and look for your self and it dont coast 500.00 did mine in minutes looks good now !


----------

